# RAPID TRANSIT TIME



## PAWS79 (Aug 13, 2001)

HELLO ALL,I HAVE HAD IBS-D FOR 3 YEARS, I was wondering if anyone experiences the same symptoms I experience. When it is at its worst I actually go to the bathroom undigested food, in some instances it will be food that I have eaten less than an hour ago....I know this seems impossible, but I can clearly distinguish. Most days I just have what I call "burning" stools..at its worst its undigested. I was wondering how or if anyone has experienced this, and how they treat it.Thanks, best of luck to ALL


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: When it is at its worst I actually go to the bathroom undigested food,


This is actually *normal*


> quote: in some instances it will be food that I have eaten less than an hour ago....I know this seems impossible,


It is.


----------



## glo (May 20, 2003)

Paws79;Yes, I do, that is what my post "Very fast elimiation" is about. Mine seems to have been connected with the flu, things are better, but I still pass my dinner in the morning. Pretty fast, makes me wonder how one can get any good out of the food. glo


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Paws and glo, have you ever had your thyroid checked? It's a blood test for screening for thyroid disease. I'm asking because when I was hyperthyroid I had very rapid transit time too. Here is an extensive list of thyroid symptoms, first section is for hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid), second section for hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid).*HYPER SYMPTOMS*Anxiety Bladder problems - increased urination or polyuria Blotchy itchy patches without rash - Pretibial myxedema, hives Brisk reflexes Congestive heart failure, atrial fibrillation, cardiac arrhythmiasDepressionDifficulty breathing, rapid shallow breathing, shortness of breathDizziness Emotional disturbances, emotional lability Eye changes, proptosisGoiterGraying hair, premature grayingHair and nail changes, increased growthHair loss Headaches Heartburn Heat IntoleranceHigh systolic blood pressureHyper brain, trouble concentrating or comprehendingHyperdefecation - up to 8 movements a day, steatorrhea (increased stool fat due to malabsorption)Hyper immune system and less of a susceptibility to other diseases, <except for other autoimmune diseases, which if thyroid disease is of autoimmune nature does make us susceptible to get other autoimmune diseases.>Hyperpigmentation of skin Inappropriate feelings of rageIncreased heart rate, palpitations Increased perspirationIncreased digestive motilityInfertility, impaired fertilityIncreased appetite Increased bone resporption, bone lossIncreased drug metabolism Insomnia, sleep disturbancesIrritabilty and Agitation Irritable leg syndrome due to nutrient deficiencies ï¿½ patient may describe ï¿½bouncy legsï¿½.Loss of muscle massLow cholesterol level which rises with treatmentLowered stamina, weaknessMenstrual Cycle Changes - Absence of flow when normally expected is called Amenorrhea. Scanty flow is known as OligomenorrheaMood swingsMuscle weakness and fatigueNail margins uneven, nails split, nails weak, cracking Nausea, vomiting Nutrient deficienciesOnycholysis (separation of nail from itï¿½s bed)Overactive libido is more common in hyper, change in libidoPanic Restlessness Skin tags <though not supported in medical literature, many of us have these, though may be more of a symptom of autoimmune disease than directly related to thyroid disease>Tremors, increased movement (hyperkinesis)Tremors of hands, lips, tongueVitiligo (patchy loss of pigmentation in skin) Weakness in muscles of shoulder girdle and large muscles of the thighs Weight loss or gain (rapid) <10% of people are reported to have weight gain, usually younger people>*HYPO SYMPTOMS ONLY*Abdominal pain and distention Anemia Aversion to cold (Cold intolerance) Brain Function problems which include:Confusion, Disorientation, Mental fog, Memory loss - Brain fog Carpal tunnel syndrome Constipation ï¿½ the more hypo we become, the more severe this becomesDecreased body temperature Depression which worse if patient moves into myxedema coma Dry coarse skin and hair Edema Emotional lability <unable to control oneï¿½s emotions>Enlarged muscle fibers with muscle weakness (Hoffman's syndrome) Eyebrows stop growing, <outer 1/3 of eyebrows stop growing or have limited growth> Fatigue Feeling of being overwhelmedHeadache Hearing loss, deafness Heavy menses & cramping High cholesterol and lipid levelsHoarse voice Impaired blood clottingImpaired digestion Impaired skeletal growthIncreased capillary fragility (bruising) Increased creatine phosphokinase (CPK) levelIncreased diastolic blood pressureIncreased fertility problemsIncreased menstrual cycleIrregular heart rate (bradycardia) Joint pain Lack of motivation Loss of initiative Muscle painMyxedema (waterlogged appearance of skin) puffy eyes, face, hands, feet Nails changes, nails split, break, get thickened Nasal stuffiness, dry throat Nocturnal paresthesia (hands or legs falling asleep) Nutrient deficienciesPalpitations Severe hair loss Severe weight gain even when not eating much Sinus problems and or infectionsSleep apnea Sleepiness, lethargy, insomnia, interupted sleep Slow speech Thickened, dry tongue,( dry mouth)


----------



## glo (May 20, 2003)

K9Mom:I am hypothyroid, Dr is really good at keeping me down on those meds. Can not go any lower then I am now, bad effects. Thought it is a really good thought for anyone who has IBS of any kind. Cause tyroid really can mess up your body. glo


----------



## A Fox (Jan 22, 2002)

To PAWS79Well - my rate of transit isn't that quick, but a few hours after I've eaten vegetables, there they are again, floating in the bowl. You'd think I didn't chew my food!Lettuce is the best, it seems to go straight thru' and stays green! How does that happen? You'd think a little bit of digestion would have taken place! (Itried taking a digestive enzyme supplement for a month or so - but this didn't work)I also mentioned this to my doctor and he looked bewildered (great help).Still, it's nice to hear that someone else has that problem


----------



## Maxdenq (Jan 9, 2003)

This also happens to me. Yes lettuce is the worst, seeing floating pieces in the bowl. Metamusil works for me, it help absorb some of the water, 2 table spoon after each meal and 1 immodium after each meal. Calcium makes me too bloated.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Yea, this was happening to me all most daily, even with all the meds the dr put me on, when you see your food come out not much different looking than it did when it went in, it sure makes one wonder what kind of value can you be geeting from your food? Could be I'm starving to death even thought I'm eating.I have thought that way for near three years now.Drs trying different kinds of meds.Not until I tried calcium did I start to form a stool. Just last month. I found I cannot take very much or I go right over to the C side.I know it does not work for every one. To bad for that.Even the dark rings I get around my eyes are looking so much better.Just my thoughts,Lindalu


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

It use to happen to me after every meal. Followed by horrible pain. I find since I have been put on Dicetel and I am on a HIGH fiber diet it has settled for me.


----------



## Ballewfamily (Jun 26, 2003)

Lettuce not only flies through me, but it causes me the most horrible cramping and pain. Other foods just move on quick, but the lettuce I avoid at all costs now. Just a tip for those of you with similiar trouble, for me, spinach, seaweed (like with sushi), and cabbage all do the same way. Gosh, now that I can't have those salads, I sure do miss them!!


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

This post hasn't been bumped in 6 years....so I'm doing it now!I was just turned on to the idea of testing my thyroid after the doc said if my D didn't improve after the holidays, I should have it checked. I've had all types of other tests, and multiple times. I was Dx'd with IBS-D because of the classic symptoms, test results (didn't deem necessary to do "scopy" of any kind), and I perfectly fit the Rome criteria. That was 2 or so years ago, my episodes aren't as many as before, but this recent flare up has lasted about a month and a half...on and off. About 5 years ago I had an upper GI that said I had HIGH motility of my small intestine. At that time I had no other symptoms of IBS...at least none that I recognized. I think stress and BAD diet pushed me into IBS territory, now here I sit. I have gas and such...burping (sometimes reflux), but I've never had the abdominal pain as such that is associated with classic IBS and definitely haven't had any of the symptoms of Crohn's other than the ones it shares with IBS....other than the Bile Acid Diarrhea. (29 y/o male, btw)I began to look up the effects of Hyperthyroidism, and it sounds a lot like me. It factors other things in that I worry about so much, my temper (I have anger outbursts, brief, but short fuze and I hate myself for it), my brain fog, my occasional urinary issues (tested, nothing came back), fatigue, restless legs, anxiety issues, the list goes on and on. All of these things that I've been trying to treat independently soundly fit in the hyperthyroidism category. I'm not saying that is the case and that's what it is, but I'd rather have a mild version of that than have Crohn's...at least with where current medical technology is at now....for sure.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

poboyross (Love your name btw lol)I also have been diagnosed with "Rapid Transit" aka: "Dumping Syndrome" via an upper GI with small bowel follow-thru. I came across an article about it (One that _wasn't_ actually talking about subways systems....







)It seems that oleic acid can help slow transit time. Oleic acid is commonly found in Omega9 supplements. I got one at GNC fairly reasonably.Here is the article:http://www.slackbooks.com/excerpts/77166/77166.aspI had a probelm with it after awhile so I can't take it everyday anymore. But it definitely improved things for me big time.Hope this helps. But I also think it is a good idea to get your thyroid checked out too.BQ


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

BQ said:


> poboyross (Love your name btw lol)I also have been diagnosed with "Rapid Transit" aka: "Dumping Syndrome" via an upper GI with small bowel follow-thru. I came across an article about it (One that _wasn't_ actually talking about subways systems....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey BQ, Thanks for the kudos on the name, I thought it was very self-explanatory at the time







*Did you have the bile acid D, too?*Mine doesn't have a big pattern, other than fatty food (in addition to my triggers, which I never eat anymore) at this point. For instance, I did my usual "safe" breakfast and everything was great. This morning I was fairly normal. Then I ended up doing some physical exertion during which I hurt my hand, it was right after I finished the job and felt the adrenaline leave from hurting myself that my gut expelled the bile acid D. Maybe it had nothing to do with it, but I found it curious.I'll also look into the oleic acid, as I'm trying a host of things now....calcium, B12,daily liquid vitamins, probiotics......and I want to try Provex CV. I figure do a shotgun blast and hope something works.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I did at one time have that kind of D and still do on occasion. But... I no longer have a Gall Bladder either... And I can't eat fatty foods at all as well or else I would experience that kind of D.What you said.. getting hurt.. adrenaline rush.... fine... and then once the arenaline drops down... D. That is SO familiar! I swear that experience is the fight or flight mechanism kicking in and our guts messing it up somehow. How many times have I read "a dysregulation of serotonin" in the gut.... I think this is all connected somehow.Here's hoping your blast works!!!All the best and may you never be 'poboyross' again for real.. only on here!BQ


----------

